# Battery charging, do I need to disconnect the terminals?



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I've just charged our m/h battery. We have a Ducati based m/h and, as many of you will know, accessing the battery involves lifting a floor panel between the front seats. I disconnected the negative lead while charging the battery but the problem then is that there is no way to lock the vehicle. The side and driver door can be locked manually with the keys but not the passenger door - it has no keyhole. I don't want to mess about with ropes and stuff to secure the unlocked door. Would it be ok to charge the battery whilst still leaving the two main terminals connected? Then I could lock the vehicle while charging was going on. The charger is inside the vehicle and gets its power from an internal three pin socket - supplied by the main hook up lead which runs to my garage. Any advice welcome.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I leave my Fiat Panda on charge using a Ctek battery charger for up to 5 months at a time with the battery permanently connected to the vehicle so don't think you would have a problem leaving your negative lead connected.

After all, the leads are still connected when a motorhome is being charged by it's inbuilt charging system when connected to the mains - no difference?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes is the short answer.

Your alternator or onboard charger will charge their respective batteries while still connected.

The only problem would be if you mistakenly connected a 24 volt charger or the charger had a fault and gave out more than the acceptable 14 or 15 volts. But highly unlikely.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Remus said:


> We have a Ducati based m/h


It's no wonder Rossi can't get on pole then. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes - I agree
I use a CTEK all the time


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

You can lock the passenger door. With the door open have a look at the lock, there is a small black lever, push it upwards with a screwdriver then close the door, you will find it is locked. Obviously, it can only then be opened from inside the van


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Cant you charge it using the jump start terminals under the bonnet?


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

>Cant you charge it using the jump start terminals under the bonnet?<

Probably, though I haven't tried it. But that would leave the charger in the open air for 24 hours. The way I do it now everything is inside. 

Thanks for your input everyone, next time I'll leave the main terminals connected.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to ask, why not just use EHU and let the van charge with it's own built in charger.

No mention of it not working that I read, so why all the messing about, or did I miss something somewhere.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

>I have to ask, why not just use EHU and let the van charge with it's own built in charger. <

I wasn't aware that this happened - me and electricity are not close friends. Next time the battery is flat I'll leave it on EHU for a few hours and see if it gets charged.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I use my CTEK to charge my vehicle battery through the power/cigarette socket - check that it is not ignition controlled


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's just a case of them not reading the manual or asking enough questions when they bought it.

Assuming the EHU and charger are OK that is.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

As been said go EHU for lesuire battery and do what I have done many times in winter .Connect charger to 12v socket on dash via a male 12v fitting with red/black wires connected to it. Also as said make sure its live with ignition off at that socket.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why is everyone going on about charging this van batteries with a charger, the thread says nothing at all about it not charging, it does mention a few times that the owner didn't understand how it all works that's all, hopefully he/she does by now, but he/she's not posted if he/she's sorted it or not.

Most van do all this automatically as soon as it's on EHU, with maybe a switch to select whether it charges the engine or leisure battery? all our vans with different manufacturers did.

The OP just seems to need a bit of time with the manual, not different ways to charge his batteries.

His last post said he/she'd put it on EHU if the battery went flat, he/she should if possible leave it on EHU all the time, may be on a timer as constant charging won't help any either, but 4 +/- hours a day should keep it ticking over nicely, no need for a charger inside or outside the van, it already had one built in.

A solar panel might be better advice.

Until Remus post differently, all is fine.

Kev.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think it's just a case of them not reading the manual or asking enough questions when they bought it.
> 
> Assuming the EHU and charger are OK that is.


Not necessarily!! I can only comment, with any authority, from the perspective of my current motorhome. I have a Zig charger/power supply unit installed, which provides a fixed output of 13.8v. This output will not come anywhere near fully charging a battery, something the OP was, perhaps, trying to achieve. From a cost perspective, I doubt my particular circumstances are at all uncommon.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think it's just a case of them not reading the manual or asking enough questions when they bought it.
> 
> Assuming the EHU and charger are OK that is.


Not necessarily!! I can only comment, with any authority, from the perspective of my current motorhome. I have a Zig charger/power supply unit installed, which provides a fixed output of 13.8v. This output will not come anywhere near fully charging a battery, something the OP was, perhaps, trying to achieve. From a cost perspective, I doubt my particular circumstances are at all uncommon.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

knothobber said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's just a case of them not reading the manual or asking enough questions when they bought it.
> ...


The point I'm obviously not making is, that there has been no mention of the van not charging itself, only that he connected a charger inside.

Quote Remis 
"I've just charged our m/h battery. We have a Ducati based m/h and, as many of you will know, accessing the battery involves lifting a floor panel between the front seats. I disconnected the negative lead while charging the battery but the problem then is that there is no way to lock the vehicle. The side and driver door can be locked manually with the keys but not the passenger door - it has no keyhole. I don't want to mess about with ropes and stuff to secure the unlocked door. Would it be ok to charge the battery whilst still leaving the two main terminals connected? Then I could lock the vehicle while charging was going on. The charger is inside the vehicle and gets its power from an internal three pin socket - supplied by the main hook up lead which runs to my garage. Any advice welcome." 
end quote

Until Remis actually says there is a problem with the on board charger, which so far hasn't happened, (it seems Remis didn't know there was one, there is little point in putting forward solutions to a problem which in all probability isn't there, and we might be giving bad advice anyway, not knowing what the problem if any is or the reason why he used a battery charger in the first place although there was mention of not knowing much about the van, and how it all worked.

It's be a good time for Remis to let us know how things are now, last post was the 22nd of July I think 3 weeks ago.

Kev


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

richardjames said:


> I use my CTEK to charge my vehicle battery through the power/cigarette socket - check that it is not ignition controlled


Is that an approved/recommended/safe route to get a charge to the vehicle battery - (other than via the alternator)?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tonyt said:


> richardjames said:
> 
> 
> > I use my CTEK to charge my vehicle battery through the power/cigarette socket - check that it is not ignition controlled
> ...


I've heard of it being done and for a low charge it might be OK, but you can't beat a good solid bolt on connection.

I've just bought a Ctex MXS5 charger to be fixed permanently in my self build, it'll take about 72 hours to charge 2 x 110ah batteries then go into float mode and just keep them going.

Kev.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I have read many times people saying that when on EHU it also charges the engine battery, well I have had in the past 3 hymers 2 bessacars 1 Autosleeper 1 rio and now a Mobilvetta and NONE of these charged the main battery up on EHP.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

My Elddis Autoquest 140 did not charge the engine battery on hookup...I have installed a Ctek charger in to my wardrobe above the electrics....this is then wired into the 240v motorhome supply with a switch and then a heavy duty cable (12volt) runs under the motorhome and into battery box from underneath....I can then switch this on as and when I need...it's really for the winter when it's cold...works well. 

Paul


----------

